# Pair 'O Butts Snap Genie



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2006)

<iframe name="SnapGeniePlayer" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://www.snapgenie.com/ConfInt/snapgenie/LaunchButton.aspx?userid=5C7F4A1B-E167-4D06-8F58-1B0638B80ECB&album=D7045FDE-D49D-4F91-862E-F5FBE028F5C8&albumcode=UR3YS7U7" frameborder="0" width="200" height="140" scrolling=no noresize>Please upgrade to a browser that will support IFrames.</iframe>


IF YOU ARE ONLY SEEING CODE, YOU NEED TO GO IN TO YOUR PROFILE AND CHANGE YOUR SETTINGS "*ALWAYS ALLOW HTML*" TO YES AND THEN YOU WILL SEE IT!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

You also need to be logged in.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

I had two watch it twice.  The first time I was laughing so hard at your wind break I couldn't hear the dialogue.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, it is pathetic...but it does work!  I am no engineer!!   :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, it is pathetic...but it does work!  *I am no engineer!!*   :!:


Tell us again how you installed your eyelet.. 8-[


----------



## Griff (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Greg. That was cool.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Jan 28, 2006)

What, is there an eyelet installation story? 

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2006)

We should stay on topic...right now Griff's post is the only one that won't get deleted!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> We should stay on topic...right now Griff's post is the only one that won't get deleted!


 :lmao: Well, since this is going to get deleted anyway, yes Griff, there is a story!! A GOOD one at that!!  :lmao:


----------



## john pen (Jan 28, 2006)

We were with you till the white bread..all that prep, 18 hours in the cook, home made bbq sauce, then you throw it on *WHITE BREAD *??? Is it just me or is that wrong ?


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> We should stay on topic...right now Griff's post is the only one that won't get deleted!


How'd mine go off topic?    All I was saying was that I watched it twice. #-o


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> We were with you till the white bread..all that prep, 18 hours in the cook, home made bbq sauce, then you throw it on *WHITE BREAD *??? Is it just me or is that wrong ?


Lots of areas in the country (that don't know any better) use white bread for BBQ sandwiches. #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> We were with you till the white bread..all that prep, 18 hours in the cook, home made bbq sauce, then you throw it on *WHITE BREAD *??? Is it just me or is that wrong ?



Why not?


----------



## john pen (Jan 28, 2006)

Guess Im just spoiled with a variety of other choices..bakery fresh rolls, fresh Italian bread, kummelweck rolls.  #-o ....but Im sensative to others likes...And always open to learn (not that Im going to switch to white bread)


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

God job Greg, pork looked great, the sauce looked good, but that bread....18 hours you couldn't run to the store and get some buns, maybe some slaw?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sorry...I don't remember asking any of you about how I eat my pork!  I will certainly be on the look out for things I don't like and point them out from now on!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

Good job there Rempe!  Butts looked great!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...I don't remember asking any of you about how I eat my pork!  I will certainly be on the look out for things I don't like and point them out from now on!



Buck up little cowboy. :horse:   The pork looked good and that's all that matters.    It doesn't matter that you don't have the right bread, sauce we want to see, or that you didn't have slaw. :^o 

All that matters is that we got to razz you about it. :taunt: 

 \/  :happyd:  :bow:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Guys, now cut him some slack on the bread. I've eaten in Q joints across the country and plain white bread is the choice MOST OFTEN served in them! I don't like it either, but apparently _someone_ does!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Greg, all looked great. If the wind screen works, it doesn't matter what it looks like. I've eaten pulled pork on white bread many times and it still tasted like pulled pork. The only thing I would change would be the beer! Great job with the cook and the Snap Genie presentation.


----------



## john pen (Jan 29, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...I don't remember asking any of you about how I eat my pork!  I will certainly be on the look out for things I don't like and point them out from now on!



We'd expect no less !!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2006)

Neither did I...


----------

